# Water Organisms



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

Iv'e recently noticed in my tank white specks that appear to be swimmming, or at least wiggling. They change directions and different areas in my tank. Does any one know what they are? If they are harmful? How Do I Get Rid Of them, if they are harmful?

I've always added a teaspoon of sea salt for occasional water changes and have not noticed them before this. The only idea I had was possibly organisms that came from the sea salt, considering they evaporate sea water to get the salt.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I had them once before. Most people thought they were a type of planaria. They should be harmless. They were in my convict breeding tank, and the fry just ate them.

Mine where a white, opaque color, band about 1mm to 3mm long and wiggled in the current or stuck to the glass.

It would be best if your gravel vac do, a 20% water change, and cleaned the glass. Hopefully that will help too


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

Thats sounds like what they are, but Ive done the water changes and vaccumed the gravel, theyre still theyre and im getting a white foam around the upper layer of the tank. Ive tried to get rid of this problem for two weeks now.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im sorry. I know very little about it. Like I said my cons just took care of it and I hardly did a thing.

Do a search on them if you havent. someone should know a good way to deal with it.


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

keep up with your water changes and try to feed less, usually this happens from too much built up waste


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

DrinkPabst said:


> keep up with your water changes and try to feed less, usually this happens from too much built up waste


Agreed, waste seems to be the culprit. How is your filtration? I've had this before and still continue to have it. Never seemed to cause any issues.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

probably palnaria. Caused by decaying matter which is isually casued by overfeeding, lack of filtration or lack of gravel vacuming. To get rid of them do a good gravel vac/ water change and clean under any decorations too. Repeat this for a couple days then they will die out. If they dont have food to eat, they will die. Whats your filtration and what sized tank (as well as stocking) it could also be your filtration cant keep up with the tank and there may not be engough circulation and food particles picked up. My guess though is you arnt gravel vacing often or well enough.

They are harmless however, but just not ideal since decaying food that they feed on idicates overfeeding and rotting food could lead to water chemistry problems


----------

